# Proximity Error on Head 7



## Image Wear (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey, I have a Anatol Trident 8 Color air press. We had this error come up and head 7 won't move anymore. It won't go to the front or the rear when we tell it to. We have tried reseting the press and and computer with no luck. If you could help us out that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

Image Wear said:


> Hey, I have a Anatol Trident 8 Color air press. We had this error come up and head 7 won't move anymore. It won't go to the front or the rear when we tell it to. We have tried reseting the press and and computer with no luck. If you could help us out that would be great. Thanks.


i'm not too familiar with the anatol...but on the M&R presses, sometimes all you need to do it clean the proximity sensors off.


----------

